# My new winter commuting bike



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I managed to snag a barely ridden Trek Portland for my new winter commuter. I put on Schwalbe Winter studs and full coverage fenders. I will be modifying the bike to meet my needs better, so this is not in its final stage yet, just a preview.

After reading how much BruceW enjoys his Portland even in the winter, inspired me to get my own. 

I would have preferred the next size up in this frame but they don't make this bike anymore and this is the first one to come up second hand that I have seen.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice  I was considering biking in winter but each night brought 1foot! My MTBs can't clear it even with studs  

Keep safely riding, ensure you have lots of bright vests & lighting with backups too


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

blakcloud said:


> I managed to snag a barely ridden Trek Portland for my new winter commuter. I put on Schwalbe Winter studs and full coverage fenders. I will be modifying the bike to meet my needs better, so this is not in its final stage yet, just a preview.
> 
> After reading how much BruceW enjoys his Portland even in the winter, inspired me to get my own.
> 
> I would have preferred the next size up in this frame but they don't make this bike anymore and this is the first one to come up second hand that I have seen.


Nice. Curious though why that make? I use my old Secteur and put Panaracer Pasela Tg 28s. Should get fenders but so far so good. Not sure I would ride in snow though.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

blakcloud said:


> After reading how much BruceW enjoys his Portland even in the winter, inspired me to get my own.
> 
> I would have preferred the next size up in this frame but they don't make this bike anymore and this is the first one to come up second hand that I have seen.


Ah, you have the 2006, just like mine. What size is it? A 54?

Now, get out in the weather and get us some action shots.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Nice. Curious though why that make? I use my old Secteur and put Panaracer Pasela Tg 28s. Should get fenders but so far so good. Not sure I would ride in snow though.


What I wanted in order of importance was disk brakes, because in the snow, rain slush, you can't beat the stopping power. I went years without disks and once you try them you never go back. Second a low bottom bracket. This rules out all mountain bikes, and most cross bikes. Third I wanted room for studded tires. Most road bikes just don't have the space for bigger tires. Last, I wanted an aluminum frame so that it wouldn't rust.

The Trek Portland fits all the criteria and makes an excellent all year bike but for me it will only be my winter bike. 



brucew said:


> Ah, you have the 2006, just like mine. What size is it? A 54?
> 
> Now, get out in the weather and get us some action shots.


Bruce, it is a 54cm. I know if I went to any bike store they would fit me on that bike, but I come from the Rivendell school of thought on frame sizing and wish it was a little larger but it is not that far off. I did install a set back seat post, and I see you did the same with your Thomson. I will get some action shots but first I have to do the unthinkable to many, strip it down so it is a single speed. I removed all derailleurs and the triple crank, today and installed a White Industries ENO crankset and new bottom bracket. The studded tires and fenders are installed. Removed the 10 speed cassette and now I just need a chain, single cog and most likely a chain tensioner. Most bike shops are closed for the next week for holidays so it might be a few days before I can actually ride it in the snow and ice.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

This is the updated version of my bike. The short story is I made it into a single speed. 
View attachment 273170


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

almost picked up an old portland framset, but it was 130mm...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

weltyed said:


> almost picked up an old portland framset, but it was 130mm...


Actually, the frame is 132.5mm. 

Although I'm happy with the 130mm Velocity Road Disc hub I used on my current wheelset, there are many reports on teh interwebs of folks using 135s without a hitch.


----------



## rockycollector (Jan 28, 2013)

Fantastic, I would jump for joy to have a bike like yours, congratulations.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

This style of bike is gaining popularity again. Trek has the new Crossrip which is a lot of bike for the $$.

2013 Trek Crossrip & Women’s Cali, Lush 29ers – Plus Prototypes & Concepts! - Bike Rumor


----------

